
What Makes an Entrepreneur? Four Letters: JFDI - ecounysis
http://www.cloudave.com/1171/what-makes-an-entrepreneur-four-letters-jfdi/
======
jacques_chester
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YawagQ6lLrA>

------
alexqgb
Interestingly, this is the same thing needed to become a JEDI, were there is
no 'try', only 'do'.

~~~
tuacker
We could change fucking to effin.

------
mise
I find myself stuck in those circumstances of anylsis paralysis. Being
concious of it, such as after reading this article, helps you say "feck it,
just do it somehow".

The stats coming from Google Analytics, Adwords, and other advertising data
still overwhelms me though.

~~~
dazzla
I find that having a day job and other life distractions actually helps with
this a lot. I spend a lot of the day thinking things through so that by the
time I get to having the time to do something I'm ready to actually do it.

------
hoag
Loved this article. Couldn't agree more. +1.

------
NiloParedes
There is no substitute for just doing it. This is true for so many different
types of endeavors!

------
farout
this is exactly what David Cancel said in his post Oct 2010
[http://davidcancel.com/3-startup-lessons-i-learned-the-
hard-...](http://davidcancel.com/3-startup-lessons-i-learned-the-hard-way/):
Believe me failing sucks really bad but there are no repeatable patterns that
lead to startup success. None. Stop looking for one and just f __*ing do it
(#JFDI).

